# RIISTETYT @ Kollapse Fest April 9&10th RICHMOND VA



## Snookie (Mar 31, 2010)

Just a reminder to all yall, Kollapse Fest is on April 9th&10th in Richmond VA. There are a bunch of great bands playing and because I dont feel like typing them all out I suggest you look it up on google and check it out for yourself. Should be a good time for everyone! see yall there!


----------



## Jankem (Apr 16, 2010)

That show and getting drunk in the park = good time.


----------

